# Depot Magnet Question -



## kylam (Jun 5, 2008)

So I have a bit of a two fold question - 

I want to buy some magnets for some eyeshadows I am going to depot and put in my palette, however I have found these with a sticky side which I think will work well, Adhesive Magnets

My question is then - since these magnets come in both South and North types - 


Which way are the magnets on ordinary pro pans set? North or South? As obviously I dont' want them to repel my palette


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow!  Those look fancy!  

I just use store bought business card size self adhesive magnets that I cut up and put in a palette and on the backs of mine.  Usually I just rotate the shadows till they seem to be aligned properly.  I wish I could help you more!


----------



## elleread (Jun 5, 2008)

You can get either. As it says on the website:
"If the magnet is sticking to a steel surface, you can use either a North or South pole magnet."
The palettes themselves aren't magnetic, so a magnet won't 'repel' from them.
Those little magnets look cute, I just bought a strip of adhesive magnet from Ebay (it was about £1!) and cut it into small pieces. Works fine!
HTH


----------



## kylam (Jun 5, 2008)

But the palette surface isn't steel, its plastic.. 

So now I am confused by your post "The palettes themselves aren't magnetic" wellll they must be or else the magnet on the pan wouldn't be attracted to the palette?

I just assumed that under the plastic inside the palette there was some kind of magnet (either south or north) hence my question


/confused, much


----------



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

Correct me (someone) if I'm wrong, but The surface appears to be plastic, but has thin metal underneath...

I either get the small super thin sticky magnets from the craft store or the strips that you cut that are super thin and they've always worked.  I don't think they say neither south nor north on the packaging.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kylam* 

 
_But the palette surface isn't steel, its plastic.. 

So now I am confused by your post "The palettes themselves aren't magnetic" wellll they must be or else the magnet on the pan wouldn't be attracted to the palette?

I just assumed that under the plastic inside the palette there was some kind of magnet (either south or north) hence my question


/confused, much_

 
the bottom's not plastic, its a very thin piece of metal that's the same color as the plastic case.  so, any magnet will stick.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

They SHOULD just make the bottom magnets...then it would rid the need for the sticky magnets all together because the metal pans would stick! 
hmmm...but then your palette would be attracting stuff it shouldn't... maybe they got it right after all! lol


----------



## elleread (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, as above- the palette must have a thin metal base -NOT a magnet.

Basically a magnet will be attracted to anything with the right kind of metal (steel, etc)- I assume the pans themselves are made out of a metal which isn't attracted to magnets- think nickel in coins etc- so that's why even when you buy a pro-eyeshadow it has a little magnet stuck to the pan base.

Sorry if this isn't explained very well, but honestly, any kind of magnet will work for you!


----------



## redambition (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_They SHOULD just make the bottom magnets...then it would rid the need for the sticky magnets all together because the metal pans would stick! 
hmmm...but then your palette would be attracting stuff it shouldn't... maybe they got it right after all! lol_

 
some makeup brands (eg inglot) make pans that will stick to a magnetic palette, but MAC pans don't.


----------



## Millgrove (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kylam* 

 
_So I have a bit of a two fold question - 

I want to buy some magnets for some eyeshadows I am going to depot and put in my palette, however I have found these with a sticky side which I think will work well, Adhesive Magnets

My question is then - since these magnets come in both South and North types - 


Which way are the magnets on ordinary pro pans set? North or South? As obviously I dont' want them to repel my palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi there,

The earlier replies are correct - the Mac palette bases are painted metal (if the inside of one gets scratched, you can see the metal show through), so any kind of magnet should stick.

The cheapest solution is the self-adhesive magnetic tape strip that someone else mentioned. This is being sold on aBay at £1 including p&p per metre (that's to the UK) for 1.2mm wide strip by seller stevent1358. This seller also ships world-wide. 

I bought some of this to try myself when I was looking at magnets. You can cut the strip with scissors, then you peel off the paper and stick to your pan. I have tried this myself - it's a little thicker than the magnets the pro pans come with (maybe double), but it hardly lifts the pan, the lids still close and it holds them in fine. You can do an awful lot of eyeshadows with one metre!

Best (and cheapest) solution I have seen, and of course you can use longer bits for blush pans too!

Hope this helps!

xx


----------



## COBI (Jun 6, 2008)

I prefer the business card magnets because they are so thin.  Many of the other magnet strips are thicker (the OP's link's magnets are twice as thick as the business card magnet.)

Why does it matter?  It doesn't unless you're anal like me because the thicker magnets cause the pan to sit above the edges of the opening.  Even when it was slightly higher it bothered me.  I couldn't have some fit properly (MAC pan refills) and some sit higher (my depots).

HTH

Laura


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I prefer the business card magnets because they are so thin. Many of the other magnet strips are thicker (the OP's link's magnets are twice as thick as the business card magnet.)

Why does it matter? It doesn't unless you're anal like me because the thicker magnets cause the pan to sit above the edges of the opening. Even when it was slightly higher it bothered me. I couldn't have some fit properly (MAC pan refills) and some sit higher (my depots).

HTH

Laura_

 
i'm very anal/OCD like you.  i use these magnetic sheets that i get at a craft supply store.  then i just cut em into pieces and stick em on the bottom of my pans.  you get a 5x8 sheet for $1.99.


----------



## Millgrove (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i'm very anal/OCD like you. i use these magnetic sheets that i get at a craft supply store. then i just cut em into pieces and stick em on the bottom of my pans. you get a 5x8 sheet for $1.99._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I prefer the business card magnets because they are so thin. Many of the other magnet strips are thicker (the OP's link's magnets are twice as thick as the business card magnet.)

Why does it matter? It doesn't unless you're anal like me because the thicker magnets cause the pan to sit above the edges of the opening. Even when it was slightly higher it bothered me. I couldn't have some fit properly (MAC pan refills) and some sit higher (my depots).

HTH

Laura_

 

Haven't seen anything like these for sale in the UK, but would love to try either.

If anyone knows where I can get them (online is maybe easiest), please can they let me know?

Thank you


----------



## kylam (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the multiple replies about magnetic tape etc but the very reason I want these magnet discs is because I think the tape looks scrappy and "home made", I like things neat so these will stay as near to propan looks as I can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bought a little bag of each kind of magnet anyway, will report back when I recieve them.


----------



## Meryl (Jun 7, 2008)

Also, the thicker magnets, which I cut into small circles, can scratch the surface of the palette and the black paint comes off.  I don't care for that messy look of silver scratched metal, even though the pans of shadows are covering/hiding it, it still bothers me.  I have to find the perfect magnet... I'm still looking.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 7, 2008)

there are several people selling adhesive magnets for eyeshadow pans on Ebay. Etsy, too. I just bought some today.


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 7, 2008)

I love those magnets wish I could find them here.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

I just use cheap sticky magnets from hobby lobby


----------



## eidetica (Feb 11, 2009)

What they want for those magnets on Ebay just cracks me up!!! LOLOL! They're just 2 bucks worth of magnet strips form Wal Mart or Michaels crafts cut up into about 15 lots at what, $3.50 each? Not even neatly cut. I love chutzphah. 
  Just go to a crafts store, and I'm sure there's one in the UK, or Wal Mart if you all are cursed with that. Get the magnets that are paper thin and adhesive on one side; 2 big sheets are about $1.50. Use a cicle template or something round to make circles and use old manicure scissors to cut them out. The curve makes better circles but the magnet sheet will dull the scissors so sacrifice old ones. And keep them around- so usefull for many things.. And then they're sticky and ready to go. Very neat. Use the sticker off the bottom of the pot to put on the pan, or get sticky dots at any.. well a lot of stores have those. 
  Leftover magnet is fun; you can stick on all kinds of stuff and slap it on the fridge.

  The crafts store is where you go for decorations and ribbon and fake flowers and overpriced art supplies; Styrofoam forms for topiary? Puffy paint for ten year old girls to make t shirts? All sorts of strange things...
  Hobbycraft? or Clark Crafts? Those google as UK.
  Buying off Ebay in the states requires a wait for the mail. Sometimes you just want to get things done.


----------



## seonmi (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eidetica* 

 
_What they want for those magnets on Ebay just cracks me up!!! LOLOL! They're just 2 bucks worth of magnet strips form Wal Mart or Michaels crafts cut up into about 15 lots at what, $3.50 each? Not even neatly cut. I love chutzphah. 
  Just go to a crafts store, and I'm sure there's one in the UK, or Wal Mart if you all are cursed with that. Get the magnets that are paper thin and adhesive on one side; 2 big sheets are about $1.50. Use a cicle template or something round to make circles and use old manicure scissors to cut them out. The curve makes better circles but the magnet sheet will dull the scissors so sacrifice old ones. And keep them around- so usefull for many things.. And then they're sticky and ready to go. Very neat. Use the sticker off the bottom of the pot to put on the pan, or get sticky dots at any.. well a lot of stores have those. 
  Leftover magnet is fun; you can stick on all kinds of stuff and slap it on the fridge.

  The crafts store is where you go for decorations and ribbon and fake flowers and overpriced art supplies; Styrofoam forms for topiary? Puffy paint for ten year old girls to make t shirts? All sorts of strange things...
  Hobbycraft? or Clark Crafts? Those google as UK.
  Buying off Ebay in the states requires a wait for the mail. Sometimes you just want to get things done._

 

What section at Walmart can you find it? I usually have a hard time finding stuff there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it at the office supply or where they have notebooks and stuff?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 11, 2009)

i'm in the uk and i go to a craft shop called gadsbys where they self self sticking magnetic tape roll or just small magnetic discs. personally i go for the roll as it's more cost effective and because i depot my blusher as well i can cut it bigger depending on what i'm depotting!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_They SHOULD just make the bottom magnets...then it would rid the need for the sticky magnets all together because the metal pans would stick! 
hmmm...but then your palette would be attracting stuff it shouldn't... maybe they got it right after all! lol_

 
  I don't agree with that, it's a plus from one side but like the Stila palettes it would make it too much magnetized and we couldn't place those close too credit card and stuff like that.  Plus you can find small magnets in every dollar store.
I still love your videos tho


----------

